# what do you think of updated site



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Just got the site uploaded. Still need to edit a few things and add a little more content. 
But we've packaged a streamline, keep it simple layout.

What do ya'll think?

Visit tile and paint site


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I like it, it clearly educates the customer before they make the initial call for an estimate!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks. that was #1 goal in this online brochure, to *inform* the customer.
Next is to guide the customer. We're still working on the tile selection portion and designs section.

Most of my work lately is running back and forth with different tile samples and coming up with different designs. If the customer comes to us already knowing what they want, it really expedites the problem solving process.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Loads real fast.

Nice colors/layout.

Kinda wordy---most people read at the 6th grade level. It could use some paragraph breaks in center cell.

Had to search for your contact number. No call to action to speak of.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Do you change it every week? I'm not commenting until you have the same site up for at least 6 months. Ah, what the hell, it looks good, I like it better that some of the previous ones.

.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Our last site lasted from April 07 til now.
I'd like to change it every season. But for now, once a year is sufficient.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's a progression of our website presentation:

Baby Site - Elementary

Updated Site - Getting there

Streamline Site - Educated


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It looks nice. You think about expanding the granite section? It seems small, but maybe that was your intentions.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

It's nice and clean. A few comments/suggestions....

I really like all the information and education about tiles and such, but I really think you need to somehow separate those links from the ones that pertain to your business. At first I thought I was going to see samples of your work when I clicked on one of the tile links because it was in the same column as your contact link, (and a few others, cant remember). As someone else pointed out, you have to hunt a bit for what you want. Make it a little easier for people to know what they are clicking on. 

And anything you can do the home page to give it a bit more of a human feel, (even your signature somewhere might do it) would be good. You don't want people to think you are just another anonymous contractor without a face to name.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We are still imaging and coding all the different tile for the shop section.
So far, just the travertine is complete.

Chris G, which links were misleading?
I tried to clearly label all so there is good flow of direction through site.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

I was thinking of a call-to-action along these lines:

*CALL ME! PLEASE! OMG! I'M STARVING TO DEATH HERE! *
*555-555-5555!*


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

It's just that the links to the information about tile are in the same column as your contact and portfolio links. So when I click on Travertine, I assumed I was going to see some examples of your Travertine work, and not an information piece. I think the information on different tiles is an excellent idea, it's just not made clear on your home page. I know you have a heading titled All About Tile, but like I said, you have your contacts and portfolio under that heading too, so I never know if I am about to look at your work, or an info piece when I click on a link. It's not a huge deal, but it may annoy a few people.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

When you click on travertine tile you get to see the differnt travertine tile we have for you to choose from.

We are in process of selecting different pictures to add beneath the tile samples. And say: this scene pictures _xxxx_ tile.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

The best analogy, (well, not really an analogy) I can come up with to explain what I mean would be that you need to separate your parts department from your service department. Or not. I may be the only one who is having difficulty with it.

I know they are in separate links, its just that all your links are in the same place on the left.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I see, I'll come up with a better navigation system.
Just need to categorize it better hugh


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I like it but, some one said this about my site as well it seems like it lacks a soul. Something seems to be missing I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I like it but, some one said this about my site as well it seems like it lacks a soul. Something seems to be missing I can't put my finger on it.


It's because our sites aren't really commerce, not really arty, not really high tech, but they have to be all of the above.

If we go full tilt in any direction other than straight down the middle, we isolate any number of people.

I've been trying to get a balance, but it ain't happening and I've got way better things to do with my time than website design. :furious:


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Matt,
I have followed your sites from the original one,
this one is good.
Very clean,
simple, but with enough information.
I think you got the contact page right as well.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

It lacks a soul?

Maybe I should get one of them cartoon secretaries that talk to you.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> It lacks a soul?
> 
> Maybe I should get one of them cartoon secretaries that talk to you.


 
LOL no. I think its not personal in someway. I want to put a picture of my guys or of my new showroom that way people can kinda relate to the company better if that makes sense. Our sites offer lots of information but nothing seems personal about them and that maybe ok with you. But I think my sight and alot of others too do not speak to customers on a personal level

I hope it does not appear like i am picking on you or your site just giving my 2cents and thats all my opinion is worth


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a good site. I think most people are using the term "artisan", not "artisian". But this is still better than "artesian".


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks for that, changed it to artisan

btw, is there an online app or tool out there that will spell check your pages?


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

You need a form where people can submit their info. Otherwise, you're counting on people to call you. If it's midnight, they can just submit the form.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

you can submit your info and let us know what you want by using the form on our contact us page.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow, that's really really bad, but I can't put my finger on why. It's not something I'd spend more than a few seconds looking at. Color and font choice, perhaps. Puts me more in mind of a word processing document with a few pictures slapped in it.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I think images and animation and multimedia just add disruption to what a website primary focus is - to present information.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MattCoops said:


> I think images and animation and multimedia just add disruption to what a website primary focus is - to present information.


That's your idea of what a web site's primary focus needs to be, but you need to keep people's attention long enough to get the information across. All I'm pointing out to you is that your site is too sub par when compared with the general stock of websites today, and it wouldn't hold my attention. I think of myself as a pretty average web trawler and a pretty average consumer, so hopefully you'll take my comments to heart.

If you built a Model T Ford today, nobody would want to buy one for a daily driver, even though it provides the basic function that a car should. It's just too uninteresting for today's market.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> LOL no. I think its not personal in someway. I want to put a picture of my guys or of my new showroom that way people can kinda relate to the company better if that makes sense. Our sites offer lots of information but nothing seems personal about them and that maybe ok with you. But I think my sight and alot of others too do not speak to customers on a personal level
> 
> I hope it does not appear like i am picking on you or your site just giving my 2cents and thats all my opinion is worth


My webmistress that I hired today to make me a site suggested I put my picture up. She hasn't met me yet. :laughing: 

I may get an actor to pose or something. Or a actress with a tooolbelt strapped on.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Is the site better with a mosaic tile background?


----------



## Alta (Apr 3, 2008)

My new site, waiting for testimonils, need to add more pictures. Would you put address below pic.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

*budget question in contact form*

Thinking of updating contact form after a few of this week's estimates.
Went to one estimate today where they thought they could spend under $500 for a 52 sq ft countertop.
So, been thinking of adding a "Estimated Budget" and some checkboxes on contact form.
The thing is I don't like using that as a pre-qual question over the phone cus it lead too many times to "What's this and that going to cost?"
I figure if they are calling, they have money to do a project. I feel them out once I get there, and usually I find their budget within the first 5-10 mins of estimate.
Also, on the website form, I tried to make it as "painless" as possible. With just a few questions, not even a "where you live". I don't know if the budget will "scare" any homeowners. Will it?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I use it, but I wouldn't get too caught up in it. You'll still get people who just don't use it well on your form. I've had lots of people include a budget on initial contact that had nothing to do with how it turned out. So if you see someone submits with 20-30K, that's a good thing they probably know a little bit about what it takes and it's good to get that info up front. But you'll still get somebody who will just put in your lowest defaut and not really be thinking they can get it done for that.

So put it in, but take it with a grain of salt.


----------

